# Pictures from Hazara. KPK



## ghazi52

Kunhar River, Kaghan








Balakot to Naran








Naran Valley, Kaghan







Kaghan valley

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Ayubia







A Church in nathiagali







Tarbela Dam.













Haripur

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Balakot Valley, Kaghan






Thandiani







Nathigali






Sajikot Waterfalls, Abbottabad












Manoor valley, Mansehra

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful & greenish beauty at Haripur Hazara. Kpk .








Terbala Spillway Haripur







Khanpur Dam haripur








Tarbela Lake Haripur

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## [Bregs]

amazing place haripur, lush and green

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> amazing place haripur, lush and green



My district Headquarter.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


> My district Headquarter.



wow dream place to be born in

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> wow dream place to be born in



Thank you. bro.

God bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ejazmamuok

Amazing photography. I think this subcontinent is best portion in the earth with full natural beauty. Explore the various part of Indo Pakistan I think many natural places are real dreamland. These are best place to bring our youth in these type of areas & make the true and full of amusement educational trips.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Bypass Road Mansehra Hazara








Thandiyani







Road to Ayubia National Park '' KPK


----------



## ghazi52

Nathiagali

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## ghazi52

*Hazara ہزارہ*

Hazara (Hindko: هزاره, Urdu: ہزارہ) is a region of the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province of Pakistan. It comprises six districts: Abbottabad District, Battagram District, Haripur District, Kohistan District, Mansehra District and now, since 28 January 2011, the new Tor Ghar District. It is a region that has many languages and ethnicities.


*History*

"The origin of the name Hazāra is obscure." This respected source continues: "It has been identified with Abisāra, the country of Abisares, the chief of the Indian mountaineers at the time of Alexander's invasion.


The name Hazara has also been derived from Urasā, or 'Urasha', an ancient Sanskrit name for this region, according to Prof. Aurel Stein. Some distinguished Indologists including Dr H. C. Raychaudhury, Dr B. N. Mukerjee, Dr B. C. Law, Dr J. C. Vidyalankar, Dr M. Witzel, Dr M. R. Singh and Prof K. N. Dhar concur with Prof. Stein's identification of modern Hazara with ancient Urasa.

Evidence from the seventh century Chinese traveller Hiuen Tsang, in combination with much earlier evidence from the celebrated Indian epic, the Mahabharata, attests that Poonch and Hazara District of Kashmir had formed parts of ancient state of Kamboja, whose rulers followed a republican form of government.

Although the region was called Hazara earlier, it was only made a district of that name, when under the British.


*History since Alexander*

*Alexander the Great and Ashoka*

Alexander the Great, after conquering parts of the Northern Punjab, established his rule over a large part of Hazara. In 327 B.C., Alexander handed this area over to Abisaras (Αβισαρης), the Raja of Poonch state.

Hazara remained a part of the Taxila administration during the rule of the Maurya dynasty. Ashoka the Great was the Governor of this area when he was a prince. After the death of his father Bindusara around 272 B.C., Ashoka inherited the throne and ruled this area as well as Gandhara. Today, the Edicts of Ashoka inscribed on three large boulders near Bareri Hill serve as evidence of his rule here. The Mansehra rocks record fourteen of Ashoka's edicts, presenting aspects of the emperor's dharma or righteous law, and represent the earliest irrefutable evidence of writing in South Asia. Dating to middle of the third century BC, they are written from right to left in the Kharosthi script.

Hazara has several places of significance for the Hindus related to the Pandavas.

“ 'There are the five Pandavas, the heroes of the Mahabharat favourite objects of worship in the east and sometimes addressed as the Panj Pir. Many are the legends current about these heroes and they are localised at quite a number of places. The Hill of Mokshpuri, just above Dunga Gali has an elevation of 9232 feet. Its name means 'the hill of salvation' and on its summit is a Panduan da Sthan, or place of the Pandavas, where it is said they were visited and tempted by Apsaras who still frequent the place ."


In the 2nd century CE, a mythical king Raja Risalu, son of Raja Salbahan of Sialkot, supposedly brought the area under his control. The local people consider him as a popular folk hero. When a Chinese pilgrim, Hiun-Tsang, visited this area, it was under the control of Raja Durlabhavardhana, the ruler of Kashmir.

The Shahi Dynasties ruled Hazara one after another. Among the Hindu Shahi dynasty rulers, Raja Jayapala is the best known. Mehmood of Ghazni defeated Raja Jayapala during his first campaign. However, there is no historical evidence that Mehmood of Ghazni ever visited or passed through Mansehra. After the fall of the Shahi dynasty, in the 11th century, the Kashmiris took control of this area under the leadership of Kalashan (1063 to 1089). From 1112 to 1120, King Susala ruled this area. In the 12th century, Asalat Khan captured this area but soon after Mohammad of Ghor's death the Kashmiris once again regained control of Hazara.

Amb and its surrounding areas of Hazara have a long history which can be traced to Alexander the Great's invasion of India. Arrian, Alexander's historian, did not indicate the exact location of Embolina, but since it is known that Aoronos was on the right bank of the River Indus, the town chosen to serve as Alexander's base of supplies may with good reason be also looked for there. The mention in Ptolemy's Geography of Embolima as a town of Indo-Scythia situated on the Indus supports this theory.

In 1854 Major James Abbott, the British frontier officer from whom Abbottabad, administrative centre of Hazara, takes its name, discussed his location of Aornos on the Mahaban range south of Buner. He proposed, as M. Court, one of Ranjit Singh's French generals had done before him in 1839, to recognize Embolima in the present village of Amb situated on the right bank of the Indus. It lies about eight miles to the east of Mahaban and is the place from which the later Nawabs of Amb take their title.[8]

*Turk rule*

Akbar as a boy around 1557

In 1399, the Muslim warrior Timur, on his return to Kabul, stationed his Turk soldiers,( who belonged to a sub-tribe of Turks, called Karlugh Turks) in Hazara to protect the important route between Kabul and Kashmir. By 1472, Prince Shahab-ud-Din came from Kabul and established his rule over the region. Prince Shahab-ud-Din, a Turk of central Asian origin and a descendant of Amir Taimur, founded the state and named it Pakhli Sarkar and chose the village of Guli bagh as his capital.

During the period of Mughal rule, local Turkish chiefs acknowledged Mughal authority. In fact, Mansehra (Pakhli) provided the main route to Kashmir and was the most commonly used route for Emperor Akbar to travel to Kashmir.

In the 18th century, Turkish rule came to an end due to the increased aggression of the Swathis and their allied forces. The most crucial attack was that of the Swatis in collusion with Syed Jalal Baba in 1703. Syed Jalal Shah was the son in law of the last ruler of Turkic dynasty, Sultan Mehmud Khurd. During the absence of the Sultan Mehmood Khurd, Syed Jalal Shah (Jalal Baba) took advantage of the his father in law's absence, conspired with Swatis and invited them to invade (Pakhli Sarkar).They succeeded to overthrow the Turkish rulers from the Sarkar. Thus Swatis ousted the Turks and captured this area. The descendants of this Turkic dynasty still live in vRevolt of Sultan Maqarrab

Sultan Maqarrab revolted against his own brother Sultan Mehmud Khurd, but was defeated by the Sultan due to intervention from the Delhi Sultanate. But this incident weakened the Turks permanently and they could never restore their previous strength. Karlal tribe gained strength and Jadun tribe came from across the river Indus to hasten the overthrow of the Turks. Ultimately, Jadoons from Swabi subjugated the Rush areas.

*Durrani rule*

Hazara remained part of the Durrani Afghan kingdom, from the mid-18th to the early 19th centuries. The lower Hazara plain was a separate administrative region attached to the Chacch and Attock areas of Northern Punjab whereas most of upper Hazara was attached to the Durrani 'Subah' or governorship of Kashmir, with the exception of the Tanawal 'Ilaqa' or area, which enjoyed independent status. The most important Tanoli chief then, Mir Navab Khan, fought the Durranis in a number of small battles and ultimately met his death at the hands of Sardar Azim Khan Durrani in 1818.
* 
Sikh rule*

Durrani rule had weakened considerably at the beginning of the 19th century. The Sikhs annexed Hazara in two stages. Lower Hazara except Karlal country became tributary to the Sikhs, with the exception of the ongoing struggle against the Sikhs led by the likes of Sardar Muhammad Khan Tarin, Shaheed, Bostan Khan Tarin and others of this tribe .Eventually, Ranjit Singh himself then attacked Hazara and reduced the warring tribes into submission, carrying the Tarin chief Muhammad Khan with him, as a prisoner, while the Karlals fled to the higher mountains for refuge; and the Sikhs were thus able to subdue the entire Lower Hazara . The Upper Hazara suffered a similar fate when the Sikhs took Kashmir from the Barakzai Durranis in 1819, with the exception of the Tanawal area, under the leadership of Mir Painda Khan, who was the tribal chief of the Hindwal section of Tanolis at the time and kept up a staunch rebellion against Maharaja Ranjit Singh's Governors of Hazara, which he continued after most of the resistance had gradually ceased in other parts from about 1819,and his son Mir Jehandad Khan later followed in his footsteps, and when Sikh power was on the decline in 1845 Jehandad Khan blockaded the garrisons of no less than 22 Sikh posts in Upper Tanawal ; and when they surrendered, he spared their lives, as the servants of a fallen Empire. These Tanoli chiefs were the actual founders of Amb (princely state).

*British rule*

After the First Sikh War, under the terms of the Treaty of Lahore, the area was governed by Major James Abbott. Abbott managed to secure and pacify the area within a year. During the Second Sikh War Abbott and his men were cut off by the Sikh army from supplies and reinforcements from the rest of the British Army, but were able to maintain their position.[9] James abbott was helped by few well known personalities of that time most prominently Qazi Abdul Ghafar, a man of immense energy, who rendered valuable service to Major Abbott in the critical years of 1847-49. He was made Tahsildar in Hazara.

By 1849, the British had gained control of all of Hazara. However, the western Pashtun tribes were occasionally rebellious. These tribes included the clans of Allai, Batagram in the Nandhiar valley, and the The Black Mountain (Tor Ghar) Tribes.The British sent many expeditions against these tribes to crush several uprisings between 1852 and the 1920s.

The British divided Hazara District into three Tehsils (administrative subdivisions) : Mansehra, Abbottabad, and Haripur and annexed it to the Punjab. In 1901, when the North-West Frontier Province (now Khyber Pakhtunkhwa) was formed, Hazara was separated from Punjab and made a part of NWFP. Throughout their rule in Mansehra, the British met fierce resistance from the local tribes and declared martial law. Meanwhile, the people of Mansehra's many villages largely governed themselves. Many of Mansehra's citizens joined the Khilafat movement and several were imprisoned for this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*From the 1930s on wards*, the people of Hazara gradually became active in the freedom movement for an independent Pakistan under the active leadership of renowned All India Muslim League leaders such as Khan Bahadur Jalal-ud-din Khan a.k.a. Jalal Baba, Khan Sb Abdul Majid Khan Tarin, OBE, of Talokar (1877–1939), who remained a close friend and associate of Sahibzada Sir Abdul Qayyum Khan, and an early member of the (then) Frontier Legislative Assembly, and others. Even before the All-India Muslim League started its movement for Pakistan in 1937, after the historic Lucknow Session of October that year, the Hazara Muslim League was properly formed and convened at the residence of Noor-Ud-Din Qureshi in Abbottabad in 1936. In this meeting the leaders of the All-India Muslim League, Nawab Bhadur Yar Jang, Mulana Shoukat Ali, Hamid Badayuni and others, came from India. The local people joined the movement in large numbers. In Mansehra in the same year the Muslim League was organised by Ali Gohar Khan and Hakim Abdul Karim, who were elected the first president and general secretary of the tehsil Mansehra Muslim League. During the final phase of the movement for the creation of Pakistan, Capt Sardar Zain Muhammad Khan, OBI, and Khan Bahadur Jalal-ud-din Jalal Baba defeated their Congress rivals in the elections of 1946 from their respective rural and urban Constituencies, and politically routed the All India Congress from the region. Due to active involvement of Jalal Baba. the Muslim League captured all the Hazara District assembly seats except one in the crucial elections of 1946 against the than ANP who wanted to accede with India. In the Delhi Convention of Muslim League parliamentarians chaired by Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah, which finally voted for the division of India and the creation of Pakistan, Capt Sardar Zain Muhammad Khan(Chief of Karlal Tribe and father of Late Sardar M-Aslam Senetor of PPP and its founding member) represented Hazara. These Muslim League Leaders were also able to mobilize the people of this area in favour of the referendum for the creation of Pakistan.

Sometime before the time of Partition/Independence, Nawab Sir Muhammad Farid Khan (KBE) of Amb State developed good relations with Jinnah and Nawabzada Liaqat Ali Khan. His contributions to the Pakistan movement have been acknowledged in letters from Jinnah.

*Independence
*
During British rule, the region of Hazara had formed part of Punjab province, until the western parts of that province were separated to form the new NWFP. The areas around Abbottabad and Mansehra became the Hazara District of Peshawar Division, whilst areas to the north of this became the Hazara Tribal Agency and the Kohistan Tribal Agency. Sandwiched between Hazara Tribal Agency and Hazara District were the small princely states of Amb and Phulra. This system of administration continued until 1950, when these two small states were incorporated into the Hazara district.
arious parts of Hazara, such as (Behali), Manakrai, Girwal, Mohar etc.

Decline and fall of Karlugh Turks

The last Karlugh Turks ruler of Pakhli Sarkar was Sultan Mehmud Khurd. One of his brothers, Sultan Qyas-ud-din, was Wali-e-Tanawal (Lower), and the Wali-e-Tanawal (Upper) was Sultan Sahwaj. His brother Sultan Muqarrab was Wali-e-Dhamtor, i.e. Rush areas of present Abbottabad. Pakhli Sarkar had two other important governorships. One in the areas between Battagram and Thakot ruled by Shamsher Khan and other of Kashmir governed by Sultan Kamal. Both of these governors were close relatives of Turk rulers of Pakhli Sarkar. At that time Kashmir was part of Hazara PakhliSarkar.

The introduction of Sikh rule into Hazara, commenced after 1818. In this year Kamal Khan, Turk, of Manakrai, murdered his fellow-chieftain, Hashim Khan (Karlugh)who was also known as Hashim Khan lakhay in order to grab throne. Hashim Khan was the son of the ruler Malook khan and grandson of Sultan Mehmood Khurd. Hashim Khan was ruler of appx. 84 villages which were later snatched by the Britishers. The latter's cause was espoused by the Tarin chief, Muhammad Khan, Mohammed Khan Tareen helped Kamal Khan to over threw Hashim khan who was the son of Ruler. Then Hashim Khan took help of one of his sikh friend general and conquered mankray again and took back his throne and killed Kamal Khan. At his invitation Makhan Singh, the Sikh Governor of Rawalpindi, invaded Hazara with 500 sowars, built a fort at Serai Saleh, and levied tribute from the Haripur plain. Note that Hashim Khan later died in British custody, all of his jahgeer ws snatched and his son Hayat Khan was given 1000 rupees at that time as expense by the British. From 1955 to 1970, NWFP province became part of West Pakistan under the One Unit policy, with the Hazara district forming part of the Peshawar division of West Pakistan.

*Kashmir conflict*

Kashmir was the first biggest challenge for Pakistan, right after Pakistan's creation; the Maharaja of Kashmir, signed the Instruement of Accession of his state 'Jammu and Kashmir' in favor of India. This was not acceptable to the Muslim majority Pakistan. Thus Pakistan Army infiltrates it's soldiers to Kashmir. From Hazara Nawab Muhammad Farid Khan sent an army of 1500 Amb State soldiers under the leadership of Subedar Major Shah Zaman Khan to take part in the Kashmir Liberation Movement from 1947 to 1948 (Kashmir Conflict). The Amb State force carried its own artillery to the battle. They fought bravely alongside other frontier tribesmen and came under fire by the Indian airforce just three kilometers from Baramulla sector. Around 200 Amb State soldiers lost their lives in the battle. Kashmir Conflict is still under dispute.


* Hazara Division.... 1970-2000*

On the dissolution of West Pakistan in 1970, Hazara District and the two tribal agencies were merged to form the new Hazara Division with its capital at Abbottabad. The division was initially composed of three districts (Abbottabad, Kohistan and Mansehra) but within a few years, Haripur district was spun off from Abbottabad District and Batagram District was spun off from Mansehra District.

Hazara remained a District right up to its conversion into a Division in 1976. In October 1976, Mansehra was given the status of a full fledged District, which consisted of Mansehra and Batagram Tehsils. Subsequently in July 1991, Haripur Tehsil was separated from Abbottabad and made into a District. Thus only the old Tehsil of Abbottabad remained, which was declared as Abbottabad District.

In 2000, administrative divisions were abolished and the fourth tier districts were raised to become the new third tier of government in Pakistan.
*
Geography and climate*

Hazara is bounded on the north and east by the Northern Areas and Azad Kashmir. To the south are the Islamabad Capital Territory and the province of Punjab, whilst to the west lies the rest of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. The river Indus runs through the division in a north-south line, forming much of the western border of the division. The total area of Hazara is 18,013 km².

Because it lies immediately south of the main Himalaya Range, and is exposed to moist winds from the Arabian Sea, Hazara is the wettest part of Pakistan. At Abbottabad, annual rainfall averages around 1,200 millimetres (47 in) but has been as high as 1,800 millimetres (71 in), whilst in parts of Mansehra District such as Balakot the mean annual rainfall is as high as 1,750 millimetres (69 in) . Due to its location on the boundary between the monsoonal summer rainfall regime of East Asia and the winter-dominant Mediterranean climate of West Asia, Hazara has an unusual bimodal rainfall regime, with one peak in February or March associated with frontal southwest cloudbands and another monsoonal peak in July and August. The driest months are October to December, though in the wettest parts even these months average around 40 millimetres (1.6 in) .

Due to the high altitude, temperatures in Hazara are cooler than on the plains, though Abbottabad at 1,200 metres (3,900 ft) still has maxima around 32°C (90°F) with high humidity in June and July. Further up, temperatures are cooler, often cooler than the Northern Areas valleys due to the cloudiness. In winter, temperatures are cold, with minima in January around 0°C (32°F) and much lower in the high mountains. Snowfalls are not uncommon even at lower levels.

Hazara lies close to the crossroads formed by the river Indus and the Grand Trunk Road. The Karakoram Highway begins at the town of Havelian and goes north through the division towards China via the Northern Areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Tarbela Tunnel T-5 Today.............





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Safriz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rajwal, Kaghan








Balakot, Mansehra








Mansehra

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

*Clicks by me *

































@[Bregs]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Beauty of Tarbela.


----------



## ghazi52

Ayubia National Park;Khyber-Pakhtunwa

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Balakot, Mansehra








Mansehra









Naran Town








Besal ,Kaghan Valley





_


----------



## ghazi52

Balakot

..
.







Babusar Top

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Highlands of Mansehra District, KPK.






Village Dadar Siran Valley. District Man*sehra*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Recent pic of Naran Town








Shogran








Naran Town








Babusar Pass


----------



## ghazi52

Recent Pic of Naran








Recent Pic of Shogran


----------



## ghazi52

Recent pic of River Kunhar


----------



## ghazi52

Nathiagali. Hazara


----------



## ghazi52

Danna Meadows, Kaghan


----------



## ghazi52

Chikai, Tarbela Lake, Haripur


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

شوگراں کاغان ویلی شام سے پہلے... KPK


----------



## ghazi52

*Hazara Motorway*, Pakistan.
The 57-km long 6-lane motorway starts from Burhan on M-1 (Peshawar-Islamabad Motorway) and ends at Havelian.
























.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A view of Mansehra and snow covered Thandiani top from Lughmani hill...
Evening of 5th March 2018.







Lulusar Lake... Upper Kaghan valley.








The Exquisite River Kunhar...
Jalkhad... Kaghan valley






Road from Abbottabad city to Nathiagali..
Near Baragali...







Beautiful View of Nathiagali 






Near Khaira Gali . Abbottabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Neptune_

Beautiful. Pakistan is indeed full of natural beauty. Loved the snow covered mountains.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Lake Saiful Malook of Naran..
Kaghan valley......Yesterday.

.
Lulusar Lake Naran

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Near Manda Gucha, Siran Valley, Mansehra,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Abshaar Cafe, Kiwai, KPK







Camping at the base of Makra Peak, Mansehra, KP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Clouds Cover
by Muzaffar Bukhari
Balakot, KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*TRAVEL: CICADAS, CLOUDS AND CAMPSITES*
Romano Karim






The conifers of Thandiani | Photos by Mohammad Faraz


Tourism in northern Pakistan has seen an exponential increase in the past few years, which is due to a combination of better road access to the northern areas as well as greater awareness of the natural beauty on offer.

Spearheaded by an increasing number of intrepid trekkers and motorbikers, the news (and photos) on road conditions, hotels, campsites, flora and fauna, are all quickly spread via social media. You can now make informed decisions on travel destinations from the comfort of your home. As local guesthouses and ride hailing services proliferate, tour operators and travel agency offices are soon going to be a rare sight. Traveller information groups abound, some boasting upwards of 200,000 members. It’s one very small global village!

Our country has no shortage of tourist areas, and while most people opt for the more well-known destinations, many smaller and more accessible spots just hide in plain sight.

One such hidden gem is the hilltop point of Thandiani, just 25 kilometres from Abbotabad. One of the many similar spots discovered by the British in the 1850s, this forested place was once a popular summer retreat for the expat community of Peshawar and Rawalpindi. As at other summer retreats, the British sought to recreate a mini England, complete with church or chapel, wood and stone bungalows (the word itself an adaptation of the Urdu ‘bangla’), library, club and post office.

A few kilometres from Abbottabad, Thandiani is a nature-lover and photographer’s delight

Recently, along with fellow members of the Volkswagen Club, I attempted the drive from Islamabad to Thandiani.





A riot of tall pink foxgloves growing naturally


I should add that my ‘Go To’ book for all matters related to travel and tourism is Isobel Shaw’s Pakistan Handbook. Now long out of print, last refreshed in the early 1990s, it has yet to be improved for insights into places of interest, travel advice, and intricate cultural and bureaucratic challenges, both for the local as well as (now very infrequent!) tourists from abroad.

Thandiani, on a dead end road, offers very little accommodation for the overnight visitor, and seeing a gap, the Tourism Corporation of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (TCKP) has set up around a dozen two- and four-bed camping pods on their land. We began by checking out details on their website, and then made a phone booking. Cash was transferred online to their bank account. A handwritten receipt was then sent on WhatsApp to us.





Part of Islamabad’s Volkswagen Club made the trip up to Thandiani


Our little group comprised a car and a van from the Club, and one (scandalous!) imported Japanese hybrid vehicle. Creating a WhatsApp group made it easy to coordinate and delegate duties amongst the travellers.

We set off via the M2 Motorway, in direction of Peshawar. A few kilometres up the road, an exit directed us on to the newly inaugurated section of the Hazara Motorway. Our vintage machines bowled along at an indicated steady 60 miles per hour; and 40 minutes later, exited near the town of Havelian, where we re-joined the N-35 — commonly known as the Karakorum Highway — a lifeline linking this area all the way to the Chinese border. Traffic is heavy, and we battled slow and frequently stalled trucks and diesel-smoke-spewing buses and other vehicles every inch of the way.





The well-maintained church built in 1850


Twenty minutes to travel two kilometres, but we are on our way, with the main road leading to Thandiani, Nathia Gali and the other ‘Galis’ on our right. Another turn, left this time, and we are now on a narrow hilly road heading up, at times quite steep inclines, in first gear. The local transport of choice is the ubiquitous Suzuki Bolan, perhaps in thousands, but they all fall behind as we rapidly make our way up the slopes. Village houses cling to the surrounding hills like swallows’ nests; the road surface is passable for a saloon car, but watch out for those sudden sections where rain and loose earth has eaten away half the track. Proceed with caution as there are no guard rails or cement/stonewalls along the edge.

Pine trees of various types dot the landscape, their trunks and heights increasing as we approach the top. Finally, at the last hairpin bend, the small faded sign directs us towards a rough track leading to the campsite. The track rapidly degenerates into a rough bumpy boulder-strewn and cratered section. Our VWs tackle it with ease, but the hybrid import is floored; the passengers dismount, and the driver gingerly inches down the incline. Opt for a small four-wheel drive, or failing that, park outside the local cafes, and walk the last few hundred metres.





Two-person pod with solar panel at the campsite


As you switch the engine off, you can hear the hum of what sounds like a thousand cicadas. It’s a wall of noise, and a reminder of how seldom, if at all, we hear them in our urban cityscapes. Over that come the croaks of the mountain raven, a larger jet black version of the common crow. Extremely intelligent, and occasionally kept as pets, they observe us with unusually shiny and alert eyes. The site manager, checks our papers, and we are shown our lodgings. The small pods remind us of the horse drawn caravans used by gypsies in the West.

Inside, the two narrow beds and curved roof provide for a cosy feel. Everything is clean and spotless, with white sheets and clean blankets. The exterior sports a cheerful blue and white striped pattern, the interior in pinewood-coloured faux wood panelling. The outdoor bathroom — a squat bulkier version of a telephone booth of yore — contains a WC, small sink, and shower. Water, scarce in the area, is not on tap, but in buckets. We weren’t troubled by the lack of piped water, and the bucket was refilled whenever we asked for it. Lighting is via LED strip lights and bulbs, all powered by rooftop solar panels.

The campsite itself is just big enough to provide each pod with sufficient private space, though the one central bonfire spot is shared. Daytime temperatures were in the mid-20s, the mercury dropping to 14oC at night.

Thandiani is a nature-lover and photographers’ delight, with miles of coniferous forests, large tall, old trees, multitudes of alpine flowers of every shape and hue, and walking tracks aplenty.

As mentioned earlier, the place has a few uninhabited buildings dating back to the 1850s, including the remarkably well-built and well-preserved church, where freshly painted red roofing and some new window glass point to recent repair. The church, built in 1850, is maintained and run by the Diocese of Peshawar. When was Sunday service last held here, and by whom? Thandiani still has its little secrets. Sadly, I didn’t spend enough time rooting for information among its old structures — one a residence for the priest perhaps; another a (pre-penicillin) sanatorium?

The days and nights here are cool and still, with the army of trees motionless and blue-green in the sunlight. It is idyllic to lay on a rug, read a few pages of a book, snooze awhile, and then resume.

Here at 8,832 feet, lying on the grass, surrounded by flowers, butterflies and clouds so low you think you can almost reach out and touch them, time stands still, and one lives in the moment. Our campfire provides us a constant source of hot water for tea and coffee. The next meal never too far away, it’s hardly surprising we didn’t walk as much as we should have. A few intrepid amongst the group awoke at 4am to watch the sunrise and view from the nearby hilltop. Again, I fall back on Isobel Shaw’s narrative: “It is a tiny, unspoiled hill station perched at 8,832 feet, on the flat top of a conical hill, with views in all directions. … You feel on top of the world.”

By the way, do carry away all the trash you create. Take nothing but photos, leave nothing but footprints. Leave the place as you would like to find it.

Thandiani! I’ll be back. With a pair of binoculars and more time to hear your secrets!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Bara Gali to Havelian Road Near Kasala Village of UC Nagri Bala, (this road also leads to Sajikot & Islamabad via Pir Sohawa). Galiyat. KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Balakot,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.

Cheer in our language

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kutwa preparing ...













Bohli (cottage cheese)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Abbottabad College.





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## GHALIB

ghazi52 said:


> Kunhar River, Kaghan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balakot to Naran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naran Valley, Kaghan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaghan valley



Very nice.


----------



## ghazi52

A beautiful view of Nithya Gali after snowfall















Mansehra


----------



## ghazi52

Tarbela Dam, Haripur District, KPK


----------



## ghazi52

Vegetable Market , Batgram


----------



## ghazi52

Manoor valley, Mansehra Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Thrilling view of Tarbela Dam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Danna Meadows, Kaghan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Kaghan Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Kaghan today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful scene of Hazara motorway..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Stunning views of Thandiani, as the westerly low brought significant precipitation in the area covering, it in a huge blanket of SNOW.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Kaghan today


----------



## ghazi52

Palega Valley,
Siran, Mansehra

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

View of Kunhar river from walnut lodges Kaghan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

K


----------



## ghazi52

Between Haripur and Swabi Dist.
مہابان یا مہابن چوٹی ضلع ہری پور اور ضلع صوابی کے سنگم پر واقع. ہے. جس کا راستہ ایک پختہ سڑک کے ذریعےحضرو غازی تربیلہ ِ ٹوپی امازئ گدون سے ہوتا ہوا پیر گلی جاتا ہے جہاں سے تین گھنٹے کی ٹریکنگ پر اس چوٹی پر پہنچا جا سکتا ہے. تمام.راستہ انتہائی خوبصورت ہے جگہ جگہ تہہ در تہہ کھیت ہیں جگہ جگہ بلندی سے گرتا ہوا ٹھنڈا اور شفاف پانی بیحد دلفریب لگتا ہے

سردیوں میں سخت سردی اور برف باری ہوتی ہے جب کہ گرمیوں میں موسم معتدل رہتا ہے .

پیر گلی کی خاص بات مٹی کے بنے ہوئے مکانات ہیں. سرسبز کھیتوں ، ٹیڑھی میڑی پگڈنڈیوں ، ندیوں ، اور گھنے جنگلوں میں بنے یہ مٹی کے گھر اس کی خوبصورتی کو چار چاند لگاتے ہیں
مہابان چوٹی کی بلندی سطح سمندر سےسات ہزار تین سو پچاس فٹ ہے. چوٹی سے ناران اور سوات کی چوٹیوں کا نظارہ کیا جا سکتا ہے. پیر گلی کے لوگ سوات بنیر پیدل اس راستے سے سفر کرتے ہیں.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

A view of Musa ka Musalla and river Kunhar from Hassa bridge of Balakot... Yesterday.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Khanpur Lake*
Just 15 km from Islamabad
it will take 30 min from Shah Allah Ditta
Pic Taken Today 5pm
Taken by : Bakht Bedar

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Thandiani Abbottabad...
July 21st 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Abbottabad.... Today.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Village wedding

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bridge to Ghanool - Few Kilometer before Kewai

Kaghan valley April 14 2019

Farooq Umer Seeru

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Musa ka Musalla peak and kaghan valley seen to the right of it from Manna Meadows Above Ghanool

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

SunSet at Shingri Top above kaghan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Qibla Lake*
Near Ghazi Interchange , KP
On M1
Pic By: Bakht Bedar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Dhamtaar Village Just After the Ghanool Turn as seen from makra view point on kaghan valley road before kewai. A must stop place. April 28 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sun setting On Lower sardanna - Kala Thaaka peak in the back above Mansehra 
May 4 2019 

Pic By: Farooq Umer Seeru

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Khanniyan...Kaghan valley.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Mansehra


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Buddhistforlife

ghazi52 said:


> My district Headquarter.


Are Hazaras separate turkic people or are they a subgroup of Pashtuns?


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Buddhistforlife said:


> Are Hazaras separate turkic people or are they a subgroup of Pashtuns?


Who knows? No one in Pakistan really cares what or who you are.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Kaghan Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wa Muhammada

ghazi52 said:


> Beautiful & greenish beauty at Haripur Hazara. Kpk .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terbala Spillway Haripur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khanpur Dam haripur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tarbela Lake Haripur




ما شاء الله Amazing pics Bro!

Do you take these yourself?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Wa Muhammada said:


> ما شاء الله Amazing pics Bro!
> 
> Do you take these yourself?



No, But I belong to Haripur district.


----------



## Wa Muhammada

ghazi52 said:


> Village wedding



Mmmmm



شاھین میزایل said:


>



Amazing history



ghazi52 said:


> *TRAVEL: CICADAS, CLOUDS AND CAMPSITES*
> Romano Karim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The conifers of Thandiani | Photos by Mohammad Faraz
> 
> 
> Tourism in northern Pakistan has seen an exponential increase in the past few years, which is due to a combination of better road access to the northern areas as well as greater awareness of the natural beauty on offer.
> 
> Spearheaded by an increasing number of intrepid trekkers and motorbikers, the news (and photos) on road conditions, hotels, campsites, flora and fauna, are all quickly spread via social media. You can now make informed decisions on travel destinations from the comfort of your home. As local guesthouses and ride hailing services proliferate, tour operators and travel agency offices are soon going to be a rare sight. Traveller information groups abound, some boasting upwards of 200,000 members. It’s one very small global village!
> 
> Our country has no shortage of tourist areas, and while most people opt for the more well-known destinations, many smaller and more accessible spots just hide in plain sight.
> 
> One such hidden gem is the hilltop point of Thandiani, just 25 kilometres from Abbotabad. One of the many similar spots discovered by the British in the 1850s, this forested place was once a popular summer retreat for the expat community of Peshawar and Rawalpindi. As at other summer retreats, the British sought to recreate a mini England, complete with church or chapel, wood and stone bungalows (the word itself an adaptation of the Urdu ‘bangla’), library, club and post office.
> 
> A few kilometres from Abbottabad, Thandiani is a nature-lover and photographer’s delight
> 
> Recently, along with fellow members of the Volkswagen Club, I attempted the drive from Islamabad to Thandiani.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A riot of tall pink foxgloves growing naturally
> 
> 
> I should add that my ‘Go To’ book for all matters related to travel and tourism is Isobel Shaw’s Pakistan Handbook. Now long out of print, last refreshed in the early 1990s, it has yet to be improved for insights into places of interest, travel advice, and intricate cultural and bureaucratic challenges, both for the local as well as (now very infrequent!) tourists from abroad.
> 
> Thandiani, on a dead end road, offers very little accommodation for the overnight visitor, and seeing a gap, the Tourism Corporation of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (TCKP) has set up around a dozen two- and four-bed camping pods on their land. We began by checking out details on their website, and then made a phone booking. Cash was transferred online to their bank account. A handwritten receipt was then sent on WhatsApp to us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part of Islamabad’s Volkswagen Club made the trip up to Thandiani
> 
> 
> Our little group comprised a car and a van from the Club, and one (scandalous!) imported Japanese hybrid vehicle. Creating a WhatsApp group made it easy to coordinate and delegate duties amongst the travellers.
> 
> We set off via the M2 Motorway, in direction of Peshawar. A few kilometres up the road, an exit directed us on to the newly inaugurated section of the Hazara Motorway. Our vintage machines bowled along at an indicated steady 60 miles per hour; and 40 minutes later, exited near the town of Havelian, where we re-joined the N-35 — commonly known as the Karakorum Highway — a lifeline linking this area all the way to the Chinese border. Traffic is heavy, and we battled slow and frequently stalled trucks and diesel-smoke-spewing buses and other vehicles every inch of the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The well-maintained church built in 1850
> 
> 
> Twenty minutes to travel two kilometres, but we are on our way, with the main road leading to Thandiani, Nathia Gali and the other ‘Galis’ on our right. Another turn, left this time, and we are now on a narrow hilly road heading up, at times quite steep inclines, in first gear. The local transport of choice is the ubiquitous Suzuki Bolan, perhaps in thousands, but they all fall behind as we rapidly make our way up the slopes. Village houses cling to the surrounding hills like swallows’ nests; the road surface is passable for a saloon car, but watch out for those sudden sections where rain and loose earth has eaten away half the track. Proceed with caution as there are no guard rails or cement/stonewalls along the edge.
> 
> Pine trees of various types dot the landscape, their trunks and heights increasing as we approach the top. Finally, at the last hairpin bend, the small faded sign directs us towards a rough track leading to the campsite. The track rapidly degenerates into a rough bumpy boulder-strewn and cratered section. Our VWs tackle it with ease, but the hybrid import is floored; the passengers dismount, and the driver gingerly inches down the incline. Opt for a small four-wheel drive, or failing that, park outside the local cafes, and walk the last few hundred metres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two-person pod with solar panel at the campsite
> 
> 
> As you switch the engine off, you can hear the hum of what sounds like a thousand cicadas. It’s a wall of noise, and a reminder of how seldom, if at all, we hear them in our urban cityscapes. Over that come the croaks of the mountain raven, a larger jet black version of the common crow. Extremely intelligent, and occasionally kept as pets, they observe us with unusually shiny and alert eyes. The site manager, checks our papers, and we are shown our lodgings. The small pods remind us of the horse drawn caravans used by gypsies in the West.
> 
> Inside, the two narrow beds and curved roof provide for a cosy feel. Everything is clean and spotless, with white sheets and clean blankets. The exterior sports a cheerful blue and white striped pattern, the interior in pinewood-coloured faux wood panelling. The outdoor bathroom — a squat bulkier version of a telephone booth of yore — contains a WC, small sink, and shower. Water, scarce in the area, is not on tap, but in buckets. We weren’t troubled by the lack of piped water, and the bucket was refilled whenever we asked for it. Lighting is via LED strip lights and bulbs, all powered by rooftop solar panels.
> 
> The campsite itself is just big enough to provide each pod with sufficient private space, though the one central bonfire spot is shared. Daytime temperatures were in the mid-20s, the mercury dropping to 14oC at night.
> 
> Thandiani is a nature-lover and photographers’ delight, with miles of coniferous forests, large tall, old trees, multitudes of alpine flowers of every shape and hue, and walking tracks aplenty.
> 
> As mentioned earlier, the place has a few uninhabited buildings dating back to the 1850s, including the remarkably well-built and well-preserved church, where freshly painted red roofing and some new window glass point to recent repair. The church, built in 1850, is maintained and run by the Diocese of Peshawar. When was Sunday service last held here, and by whom? Thandiani still has its little secrets. Sadly, I didn’t spend enough time rooting for information among its old structures — one a residence for the priest perhaps; another a (pre-penicillin) sanatorium?
> 
> The days and nights here are cool and still, with the army of trees motionless and blue-green in the sunlight. It is idyllic to lay on a rug, read a few pages of a book, snooze awhile, and then resume.
> 
> Here at 8,832 feet, lying on the grass, surrounded by flowers, butterflies and clouds so low you think you can almost reach out and touch them, time stands still, and one lives in the moment. Our campfire provides us a constant source of hot water for tea and coffee. The next meal never too far away, it’s hardly surprising we didn’t walk as much as we should have. A few intrepid amongst the group awoke at 4am to watch the sunrise and view from the nearby hilltop. Again, I fall back on Isobel Shaw’s narrative: “It is a tiny, unspoiled hill station perched at 8,832 feet, on the flat top of a conical hill, with views in all directions. … You feel on top of the world.”
> 
> By the way, do carry away all the trash you create. Take nothing but photos, leave nothing but footprints. Leave the place as you would like to find it.
> 
> Thandiani! I’ll be back. With a pair of binoculars and more time to hear your secrets!



Love your dedication bro. Will definately be visiting the northern areas with my kids after eid ان شاء الله 

Where would you recommend? Must have beautiful mountain scenery, waterfalls, food places and handicraft shops and cool weather



ghazi52 said:


> Kutwa preparing ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bohli (cottage cheese)



Have tasted Bohli many times ...it’s an acquired taste

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Welcome, Every place is yours..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fieldmarshal

Buddhistforlife said:


> Are Hazaras separate turkic people or are they a subgroup of Pashtuns?


Vast majority of the tribe's are pashtuns, who over the centuries have migrated and settled in hazara.
One of the biggest, if not the biggest tribe are the "swatis", who basically are Yousafzais pashtuns from swat and had come to hazara to fight the Sikhs with syed ahmad shaheed. Most were martyred and the remaining settled in hazara.
Pashtuns in general n yousafzais in particular claim to be of Jewish decent, ie the lost tribe of the Jews.


----------



## ghazi52

It was barely any steep way up to lower sardanna where you can clearly see Mansehra city and its lights at night -


----------



## ghazi52

Maheen Lake 
Spatt Valley 
Kohistan 

Pic By: Farooq Umer Seeru


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial View of mountains — in Mansehra.


----------



## ghazi52

Khanaspur, Ayubia

Picture : Naeem Sultan


----------



## ghazi52

سیاحوں کی نظروں سے اوجل یہ علاقہ وادی منور 
*مانسہرہ* سے 80 کلومیٹر کے فاصلے پر جس کی خوبصورتی کو لفظوں میں بیان نہیں کیا جا سکتا۔۔اگر حکومت یہاں پر توجہ دے تو یہ علاقہ بھی کسی سے کم نہیں!!


----------



## ghazi52

Village Kariplian, Haripur Hazara, KPK 
Pics: Umer Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

آئیے میں آپکو پاکستان کی خوبصورت وادیوں میں سے ایک وادی الائی کا مختصراً تعارف کرواتا ہوں۔

وادئ الائی ضلع بٹگرام کی ایک بہت ہی خوبصورت تحصیل اور پُرفضا مقام ہے۔اس وادی کے بارے میں علم کم ہونے کی وجہ ہر سال بہت ہی کم سیاہ وادئ آلای کا رُخ کرتے ہیں۔اسکا اندازہ آپ اس بات سے لگا سکتے ہیں۔ کہ جب بھی میرا الائ کے بازار سے گزر ہوتا. اور ایک نظر گردن اٹھا کر دکانوں کی طرف دیکھتا۔ تو زیادہ تر دکاندار حضرات مجھے كسی خلائی مخلوق کی طرح گوور رہے ہوتے۔ (گویا ایسا لگتا جیسے کہہ رہے ہوں کہ آج یہ پنجابی یہاں کدھر سے آن ٹپکا )
قراقرم ہائی وے پر بٹگرام سے ہوتے ہوئے تھاکوٹ سے اوپر کی طرف ایک رستہ وادی آلای کو جاتا ہے۔ بٹگرام مانسہرہ سے تقریبا 3 سے 4 گھنٹوں کی مسافت پر ہے۔ اور اسی روڈ پر تھوڑا آگے ایک مقام تھاکوٹ آ جاتا ہے۔ جہاں سے اوپر کی طرف ایک علیحدہ سڑک بٹگرام کی تحصیل وادی الائی کو جاتی ہے
لاہور ، کراچی سے ڈائریکٹ تھاکوٹ بسیں بھی چلتی ہیں۔مانسہرہ اور بٹگرام سے تھاکوٹ تک ٹویوٹا بھی مل سکتا ہے۔ تھاکوٹ سے آگے وادی الائی تک بھی ٹیوٹا آپکو آسانی سے مل جائے گا جو آپکو تقریبآ ڈیڑھ گھنٹے میں وادی الائی پہنچا دے گی۔ آپ ویسے اپنی گاڑی میں فیملی کے ساتھ باآسانی یہاں پہنچ سکتے ہیں۔ 
الائی کی خوبصورتی اور مہمان نوازی دیدنی ہے۔ اس وادی کی طرف ٹورسٹ کا رجحان کم ہونے کی وجہ سے مہمان نوازی کی چاہت باقی ہے۔ مہمان نوازی اور اخلاص واہ واہ، ایسا کے کہ آپ تعریف کیے بغیر نہ رہ پائیں۔ بلکہ یہ کہنا مناسب رہے گا۔ کہ اگر مہمان نوازی اور اخلاص سیکھنا ہو تو کوئی الائی کے باشندوں سے سیکھے 
ہر طرف سرسبز و شاداب پہاڑ، چشمے گویا آپ سویٹزرلینڈ گوم رہے ہوں۔ 
اب آتے ہیں اٹرایکٹو پوائنٹس کی طرف کہ کہاں کہاں آپ فیملی کے ساتھ یہاں گھوم سکتے ہیں۔
سب سے پہلے آپ تحصیل آلای گھومیں، جوکے بذاتِ خود بہت خوبصورت ہے، اس کے بعد آپ گالائی میڈو جا سکتے ہیں۔ جس کی تصویر نیچے آپ دیکھ سکتے ہیں۔ گلائی میڈوء کے لیے آپکو آسانی سے الائی سے کرائے پر جیپ مل جائے گی۔۔۔۔جو تقریبآ ڈھائی گھنٹے میں آپکو گلائ میڈو لے جائے گی۔ اُسکے علاوہ الائی کے ساتھ تقریباً 2 کیلومیٹر کے فاصلے پر ایک بہت ہی خوبصورت الائی ڈیم بھی دیکھنے لائق ہے۔ الائی ڈیم کی تصویر بھی آپ نیچے ملاحظہ فرما سکتے ہیں۔ اس کے علاوہ الائی کے ارد گرد اور ہی بہت سی جگہیں قابلِ دید ہیں۔ جس کے لیے آپ وہاں کے لوکلز سے رہنمائی لے سکتے ہیں۔

اسکے علاوہ وادی چیل اور وادی چھور (جوکے ٹریکّرز کے لیے جنت ہے) وہ بھی الائی میں ہی واقعہ ہے۔

رہائش کے لیے بہت ہی سستے داموں ہوٹلز بھی آپکو الائی میں مل جائیں گے۔
سو، اس عید رش سے بھرے مقامات پر جانے کی بجائے وادی الائی کا پلان ترتیب دیں اور سیاحوں کے رش سے بھرے مقامات کی بجائے وادی الائی کے حُسن سے لطف اندوز ہوں، جہاں قدرت کے مناظر سے بھرپور وادی الائی کے خوبصورت دل کےلوگ آپکی آمد کے منتظر ہیں

تحریر اور منظر کُشی: سلمان منیر


----------



## ghazi52

*Battagram Bazar *Hailing Right Now
Credit : Usman Mirza
11 June 2019





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mansehra Bypass


----------



## ghazi52

Dreegan village neela meadows, Kaghan valley

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Shinkiari, Mansehra

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Why Haripur is your next dream destination. 
Experience the rich culture and history of a Sikh General's namesake town 





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Besian Seen from the Mansehra Balakot road - April 13 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Balakot Kunhar River, KP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

View of Pir Sohawa to Haripur Road. KP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Balakot, KP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Mansehra...Hazara, KP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## POTTER

ghazi52 said:


> Balakot, KP


Some trees are missing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Abbottabad, Hazara


----------



## ghazi52

Balakot, Mansehra


----------



## ghazi52

شاہرہ تناول

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Ḵyewạy̰a, Kaghan Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Kuza Gali
3 Km from Nathiya Gal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Tarbela dam , Haripur side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Thandiani top.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Near Burvai, River Kunhar
It's Kaghan Valley

July_2019

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Kaghan, Khyber Paktunkhwa,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Banda 
Kohistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Blue water at Khanpur Dam 

Haripur, KP


----------



## ghazi52

Battagram chore meadows, Hazara, KP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Shingri Top, Kaghan Valley


----------



## ghazi52

The beautiful glimpse of the winter in the upper valley of kaghan, in which there is a white sheet of snow on every side. The Picture can be seen in the picture of river kunhar, shahrah kaghan and bowl lake.

Jalkhan in winter season - Upper Kaghan Valley, KP
·

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Naran





Thandyanii
Abbottabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Khan pur dam.


----------



## ghazi52

Makra Peak, seen from newly opened Hazara Motorway: Abbottabad-Mansehra Section

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Abbottabad-NathiaGali road...
Yesterday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Tarbela Dam Lake - Ariel view from Darband road Near Haripur KPK

Jan 26 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Tarbela Dam Lake, near Haripur
Jan 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Its amazing kaghan valley near batakundi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Near Balakot - Kaghan Valley

Farooq Umer Seeru


----------



## ghazi52

Khanpur Dam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Evening of Jan 26th 2020..
Mansehra ...


----------



## ghazi52

Nạrạn Road Kaghan Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Snow snow . Kaghan

7.3.2020






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Abbottabad weather never disappoints you.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

khaira gali,abottabad district


----------



## ghazi52

Khanpur Lake. Haripur
KP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sharan Forest, Mansehra.
Jeep Track from Paras.
Very peaceful place. Good place for camping and trekking to Manshi Top.







__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kaghan Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Dudipatsar Lake, Kaghan Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Khanpur - Haripur Road !


----------



## ghazi52

Abbottabad , Hazara

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A village road as seen from Bagnotar
Abbottabad..... Feb 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Hazara expressway...
Shahkot Abbottabad.
August 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Forest Rest House, Kamalban_forest , Kaghan_valley

Kamalban, a hidden and very less explored 2000 years old forest area in the Kaghan valley...

Normally tourist and travelers are unaware about this historical forest. This forest rest house was build almost 100 years ago.

Exploring the unexplored destinations...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Shmila Hill
Abbottabad






Abbottabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Location...... sirri top (کوہ بھینگڑا) Tanawal. district Mansehra KP...
By OnePlus 3T

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui

ghazi52 said:


> Makra Peak, seen from newly opened Hazara Motorway: Abbottabad-Mansehra Section



this looks stunning.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hazara Expressway near Shinkiari after Mansehra as seen from Karakoram Highway.

CREDIT: Athif Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Naran









Saif ul malook Lake

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

M-15






.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Kaghan valley.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Thandiani, Abbottabad
Credit,Khurrum Shahzad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Morning Light by Ali Asghar, on Flickr
Morning Light in a remote village of Naran Valley, KPK,





Nature Strokes by Waqas Afzal, on Flickr
Kaghan Valley






Tikki Banda by Kashif Rafiq, on Flickr
Kohistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Daadar, Mansehra KP...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Palas valley, Kohistan, KP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

View at Shimla Hill , Abbottabad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

December 1949. — PMA - Pakistan Military Academy. Abbottabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

At lake Lulusur
Kaghan valley, KP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Jabbri, Haripur

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Naran Right Now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sometimes all you need is Nature...!

Mundi, *Distt Manshera KP*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Khanpur Dam , Haripur

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful village on the way to Mundi
Distt Manshera , KP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

114 Stairs of Thandiani..
Towards the Forest resthouse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

NathiaGali....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful place of valley Kaghan
Kunhar river at Mahandri

July 2019
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

NathiaGali ❤️

Pic by Khurram Shahzad

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Kalabagh...Galiyaat.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Evening walk ...

Thandiani Top , *Abbottabad *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A small market of Thandiani ۔۔

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Bala kot. Mansehra.
5-8-2020

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A Mesmerizing Scene Of Beautiful Kaghan Valley, Kunhaar River,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Thandiani - Abbottabad, KP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Governor House Nathiagali Abbottabad ❤

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

بالاکوٹ شہر ، ضلع مانسہرہ۔۔

Fabulous Balakot city, Mansehra

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The amazing MiranJani track...
Galiyaat, Abbottabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Abbottabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Walnut Cottages, Kaghan Valley, Mansehra, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa..
A lovely and scenic place on the bank of Kunhar River to spend vacations..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sharan is a beautiful untouched forest reserve in KP.
The forest is dense with heavy vegetation. It is for now mostly non-commercial hence very clean with less influx of tourists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

https://twitter.com/DrSaeedArif
Manoor valley Kaghan , a tea cup's perspective !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

M-15 Hazara Motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kunhar River, Naran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Naran Valley...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kiala Dam , Havelian
District Abbottabad


----------



## N.Siddiqui

ghazi52 said:


> Sharan is a beautiful untouched forest reserve in KP.
> The forest is dense with heavy vegetation. It is for now mostly non-commercial hence very clean with less influx of tourists.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 664492


----------



## N.Siddiqui

ghazi52 said:


> Sharan is a beautiful untouched forest reserve in KP.
> The forest is dense with heavy vegetation. It is for now mostly non-commercial hence very clean with less influx of tourists.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 664492




Why can't people walk, do some trekking and hiking and get closer to nature without the cars and SUV's breathing down the neck and adulterating the nature and woodlands.

If one want to be closer to nature the most, cars can be left at a distance...

Need to leave this sedentary lifestyle...hike, trek and walk...cars should be banned in nature reserves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Wedding


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Khanniyan...Kaghan valley.

Pic Credit: Khurram Shahzad


----------



## ghazi52

Naran

Naran rafting point.


----------



## ghazi52

*Towards Babusar Top, Kaghan Valley 💞*

Babusar Pass or Babusar Top is a mountain pass at the north of the 150 km long Kaghan Valley, connecting it via the ThakNala with #Chilas on the Karakoram Highway. It is the highest point in the #Babusar Valley that can be easily accessed by cars. The Babusar Pass connects Khyber Pakhtunkhwa with Gilgit Baltistan.

Elevation: 4,173 m


Photo by Muhammad Ehtisham


----------



## ziaulislam

ghazi52 said:


> My district Headquarter.


So where are you from exactly ? Which town?


----------



## ghazi52

ziaulislam said:


> So where are you from exactly ? Which town?




Ghazi


----------



## ziaulislam

ghazi52 said:


> Ghazi


Intersting..i am jammu(3km from ghazi)
Are you from ghazi proper ?? Or can you be more specific (if u want to)


----------



## ghazi52

Proper Ghazi.


ziaulislam said:


> Intersting..i am jammu(3km from ghazi)
> Are you from ghazi proper ?? Or can you be more specific (if u want to)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Scenic Dunga Gali of Galyat *💞

Dunga Gali or Doonga Gali also known as Zila Doonga is one of the towns of the Galyat area of Ayubia National Park, at an altitude of 2,500 metres in northern Pakistan. 
Dunga Gali is located in Nathia Gali Union Council of Abbottabad District in KPK. 
It is 3 kilometres from Nathia Gali.


Photo by Abdullah Hafiz Shahid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kewai waterfall of Kaghan Valley 💕

Mansehra District

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

· 

گلیات، ایبٹ آباد۔۔۔








Lush-Green Galyat of Abbottabad


Galyat (گلیات ‎) region, or hill tract, is a narrow strip or area roughly 50–80 km north-east of Islamabad, Pakistan, extending on both sides of the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa-Punjab border, between Abbottabad and Murree.

Photo by Khurram Shahzad


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

From Road To Nathia Gali, Galyat Region, District Abbottabad, Province KPK,


----------



## ghazi52

Ayubia Pipeline Track
Courtesy of Afzaal Ahmed


----------



## ghazi52

Nathiagali, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa
Courtesy of Sheikh Muhammad Bilal


----------



## ghazi52

The scenic Lulusar Lake of Kaghan Valley on a rainy day


----------



## ghazi52

مانسہرہ بائی پاس۔۔۔







Aerial view of Mansehra Bypass from Lughmani Hill


----------



## ghazi52

*1907*


----------



## ghazi52

*1916





*


----------



## ghazi52

*Narung Looking Up Kunhar Pass, Circa 1860's.*

Photograph Of A River Scene At Kunhar Pass, Narung In The Hazara District, Northwest Frontier Province, Taken By An Unknown Photographer In The 1860's.

The Imperial Gazeteer Of India Described The Hazara District As "Picturesque And Ever-changing". Distant Dnowy Ranges To The North, The Higher Mountains Of Hazara, Clothed With Pines, Oaks, And Other Forest Trees. The Lower Ranges Covered With Grass And Brushwood, Cultivation Appearing On Every Available Spot.

From The Small Terraces Cut With Great Labour In The Hill-sides To The Rich Irrigation Of The Haripur And Pahkli Plains. Water In Every Form, From The Swift ******** Of The Kunhar And Jhelum And The Strong Deep Stream Of The Indus, To The Silent Lakes Of The Kagan Valley - All These Duggest Kashmir And Offer A Vivid Contrast To The Arid Plains Of Northern India.
*
© British Library







*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Mushkpuri Top - Abbottabad District - KP

PC: Mohammad Nisar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Motorway near Abbottabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Siri Paya Meadows, today
Shogran , Kaghan Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Thandiani, Abbottabad - KP *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

3 in 1

1.....Tarbela Dam
2.....Ghazi Barotha Canal
3.....My Home town

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Ball Race..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Motorway






Motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Mansehra





*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Tarbela Dam Auxillary Spillway, Tarbela Hazara

Picture Taken By AMG Perspective ig: amg_perspective

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pyala Lake, Jalkhand, Kaghan Valley, Mansehra KPK

Picture Taken By Hafiz Salman kagzi ig: hafiz_salman_kagzi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Kaghan Valley, Mansehra District, 1963-64 (C).

© Bill Spence

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Umbrella Waterfall, Haveliyan, Sajikot Road, Abbottabad, KPK

Picture Taken By AMG Perspective ig: amg_perspective

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Scenic lush-green Nathia Gali road




(Near Bariaan Toll Plaza)

Nathiagali Urdu: نتھیاگلی‎) is a mountain resort town or hill station in Abbottabad District of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. It is located at the center of the Galyat range, where several hill-stations are situated, closely connected to each other, and with their names mostly ending in 'Gali'. It is situated 32 kilometers at one hour's drive away from both #Murree and #Abbottabad, lying midway between these two places.

Photo by Muhammad Ehtisham

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Khanpur

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kohistan Pallas chore ladi valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Near to Naran


----------



## ghazi52

Weather is awesome 😍 🌧
M-15 - Hazara Expressway right now 🇵🇰 ♥
Abbottabad..

Emergency Climb...


----------



## ghazi52

Balakot: gateway to Kaghan Valley, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa






Balakot: gateway to Kaghan Valley, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Khanpur Lake

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Havelian .. Abbottabad


----------



## ghazi52

Batgram , KP
Pc: Razzaq Vance


----------



## ghazi52

LULUSAR LAKE – Naran
PC..................: Muhammad Sami







Lulusar is group of mountain peaks and a lake in the Kaghan Valley in the Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa province of Pakistan. The word "sar" means "top" or "peak" in Pashto. The highest peak has a height of 11,200 ft (3,410 m) above sea level ). The locale is famous for the scenic and large Lulusar Lake, which is a popular tourism attraction..

Lulusar Lake, at 3,410 m (11,190 ft), is the primary headwaters of the Kunhar River. It flows southwest through the entire length of Kaghan Valley passing Jalkhand, Naran,Kaghan, Jared, Paras and Balakot until its confluence with the Jhelum Rive


----------



## ghazi52

Rafting.
Naran River,


----------



## ghazi52

Posted by• @farooq.seeru 
Hazara Motorway near Abbottabad and Qalandarabad
Evening shoot just views around Hazara motorway.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Tarbela Dam












.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Balakot


----------



## ghazi52

M-15

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

River Kunhar flowing through BattaKundi, Naran-Babusar Road, KPK.





Mang, Balakot


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Mansehra


----------



## adelphi

Tarbela Upstream


----------



## ghazi52

Abbottabad at night.


----------



## ghazi52

Tiger peak....Kaghan valley.
05.6.2021.



khuram Shahzad


----------



## ghazi52

The most beautiful view of Gharhi Habibullah .


----------



## ghazi52

Lalazaar upper kaghan valley...


----------



## ghazi52

Scenic Dadar Village of Siren Valley 💕








🔸Dadar, best known for TB sanatorium, which was established by British Army in 1936. The depth of scenery, mesmerising beauty of the place and fresh air makes it a "heaven on earth".

🔸️ Dadar is located some 30 km to the north of Mansehra. Starting from Mansehra following the Karakoram highway you reach Shinkiari (20 km, 20 - 25 min).
From Shinkiari, you take the route to Dadar and start traveling along #Siren Valley.
It is some 10 km from Shinkiari to Dadar and takes about 20 min. So the total journey from Mansehra to Dadar is 45 to 50 minutes.

Photo by Khurram Shahzad


----------



## ghazi52

Balakot: gateway to Kaghan Valley, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa


----------



## ghazi52

Paye meadows, Kaghan valley


----------



## ghazi52

Balakot gateway to kaghan valley


----------



## ghazi52

River rafting at Naran KPK
Pic credits naveed yousuf


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Balakot, Mansehra.


----------



## Malik Alashter

where all these from bro that's fantasy


----------



## ghazi52

Malik Alashter said:


> where all these from bro that's fantasy

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Naran


----------



## ghazi52

Ghazi Sir Kaghan Valley Pakistan.











Photo; M Omer


----------



## ghazi52

Ayubia and NathiaGali Road

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kahgan valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

We call it khichri with Desi ghee in Hindko dialect


----------



## ghazi52

Wedding dish
Katwa Ghost


----------



## ghazi52

Village life


----------



## ghazi52

M-15


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Kiwai waterfall Kaghan valley
Pic by Hafiz Shahid


----------



## ghazi52

Khanian .. Kaghan valley

Arcadian resort is visible on the other side of river kunhar


----------



## ghazi52

Road in manda gocha village, Mansehra, Hazara


----------



## ghazi52

Jalkhad . Kaghan valley
Pic....... M Nisar


----------



## ghazi52

Dudipatsar
PC: Bilal Niazi







Dudipatsar Lake or Dudipat Lake is a lake encircled by snow clad peaks in Lulusar-Dudipatsar National Park. The lake lies in the extreme north of the Kaghan Valley, in the Mansehra District, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province, in northern Pakistan. The word "dudi" means white, "pat" means mountains and "sar" means lake.

This name has been given to the lake because of the white color of snow at surrounding peaks. In summer the water of the lake reflects like a mirror. The word "sar" is used with the name of each lake in the area, translating as 'lake.'


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kaghan valley...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Tarbela Dam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,





Batakundi, Kaghan valley
.;';'

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## K_Bin_W

ghazi52 said:


> Tarbela Dam.
> 
> View attachment 814532



AND HE HATH MADE THE RIVERS FOR SERVICE ON TO YOU [AL-QURAN] -- I found this via google maps.


----------



## ghazi52

Kaghan valley ..............





.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Ayubia, Hazara..

Church..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,





Patti Forest, Thandiani.
U.K.Jadoon Photography


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

M - 15....


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Supreme View Resturant
Kaghan Valley
KPK.


----------



## ghazi52

Tarbela Lake, Haripur side...


----------



## ghazi52

Tarbela Dam...


----------



## Goritoes

ghazi52 said:


> ,.,
> View attachment 826951
> 
> 
> Batakundi, Kaghan valley
> .;';'


Not Gonna lie but Batakundi surpass Naran when it comes to views, the area is developing and its in my list to try find a small plot there, for a summer/vacation, Batakundi and Balakot both are amazing place.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..,






NARAN


----------



## ghazi52

Naran...






Naran is a town and most popular tourist destination in upper Kaghan Valley in Mansehra District of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province of Pakistan. 

It is located 119 kilometers from Mansehra city at the altitude of 2,409 meters. It is located about 65 kilometers away from Babusar Top.


----------



## ghazi52

Evening View of Naran Bazzar, KPK..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kaghan Valley , On way to Babusar Top.

Omer Photography


----------



## ghazi52

Tarbela Lake, Haripur,..


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

Naran ...


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,
Naran Babusar Top Road, Kaghan Valley...
13th July 2022.


----------



## ghazi52

Balakot...


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
Today Khanian Kaghan valley



M Ayyaz


----------



## ghazi52

Kiwai, Khagan Valley....


----------

